# Spanish television compatibility



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hopefully there is a television expert who can help me. Being a prize idiot, I have not been using a surge suppressor and a power problem at a Spanish campsite has just wiped out the telly - hopefully the 'sshh' digibox has survived. My wife is suffering from soap deprivation so to keep the peace while we are in Spain for the next 4 months I need to quickly replace the set.

The local Carrefour has a good selection but I am afraid to invest in case there are some unforseen compatibilty problems. Being a simple person, I am hoping that by changing the plug the setup options will allow me to select 'English' etc and modern technology will take over. Advice will be appreciated, especially on the compatibility with freeview, sky etc on the return to UK.

P.S. Don't make the same mistake as me - use a surge suppressor


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you are on digital or Sat. and your box is still working then any TV should do. It is only acting as a monitor for the digibox output which does all the tuning in etc.
Most TV's come with English instructions - but you can only look and see.
Even if not is is usually possible to work out what it all means as a monitor. On our TV the problem comes when you want to tune in to analogue. The instructions are obscure in English!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I hope you did not plug your flatscreen TV direct into the 12 volt socket. . Because of battery surges and uncertain outputs (up to 14.4 volts) most flatscreen's cannot cope being connected direct into the 12 volt supply.

If you are using a flatscreen on 12 volts make sure it is plugged in to the 240 volt supply via an inverter. However this is probably not your problem but I make it for the benefit of others.

If you decide to buy a new TV in Spain make sure it operates on PAL B/G for Spain and PAL I for the UK. If you travel to France SECAM is the standard. Many Spanish TVs, although multi regional, do not work on PAL I. 

I know because I've bought one from Carrefour in Benidorm a few years ago It works great in Spain but absolutely no use in the UK - picture but no sound.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a couple of apartments and a farm is Spain. We have a mix of UK and Spanish TV's. All work on UK DVD and Sky Satellite.

Most come with a country system and language choice and work in any country, everything is built in.

As I understand it you want soemthing cheap whilst there and are not bothered if it works on your return on UK terrestrial

Yes go to Carrefour, Boulanger, Idea, Media Markt or Miro and get the best deal you can


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Any TV with a SCART RGB input will work if you use the RGB SCART output on your digibox.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Not so. I've tried it. On PAL B/G you get picture and no sound when used in the UK. Wiring it through a Sky Box and / or a video SCART still produces the same result.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Not so. I've tried it. On PAL B/G you get picture and no sound when used in the UK. Wiring it through a Sky Box and / or a video SCART still produces the same result.


That's not how it should be.

Pal G/B and Pal I differ by having the sound signal at a different offset from each other when transmitted at RF frequencies (6Mhz and 6.5MHz from memory but don't quote).

When the signal has been converted to video and audio frequencies by the set and exported as RGB and sound signals in your scart lead they are not separated by an offset anymore, they are on separate wires. So AFAIK the output on a SCART is independent of which PAL used.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spot on Frank.

I vaguely remember a setting up menu in the SKYBOX where you could choose between RGB and CVS (Composite Video & Sync).

You would need to set it to RGB. Which gives a vastly improved picture.

It would not affect the sound though which comes through anyway.

Come to think of it, it should not affect the picture coming through either as PAL is PAL is PAL, except when it is not PAL but is SECAM (as in France) or NTSC (as in USA/Japan).

Confused? So you should be!

Glad you have edited the Thread Title from SANISH - which is either a town in USA or some weird language I know not where from.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tv*

Hi
I am not techno at all, but our uk tvs in spain work through the video, if you dont put them through the video you have no sound :idea:


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, and our problem solved in the short term. Your help gave us the necessary questions to ask and hopefully our experience may help others in the future.

We tried all the usual sources (Carrefour, Media Mrkt etc..) and did not find a television anywhere that was not multi-standard, that is, all of them were capable of working in the UK and on the continent - both PAL and Secam standards being supported. One thing that helped with the language problem was that most sources kept the box for the demo models on the floor and were quite happy for us to read the instruction books - all of them had a section in English.

Now that we have bought a replacement television, we have had a play and confirm that by tuning into the the local stations via the television analogue tuner then the local system (Pal I, B/g, Secam) standards have to be selected or there will be problems with the sound - BUT, no problem as the sets are multi-region and will work anywhere in Europe. However, by using a external tuner (digibox, video, etc) and connecting via a Scart lead, then it doesn't matter which system is selected. The scart (now seemingly called a 'Euro socket) conforms to a European standard and only passes on the video and sound therefore being a 100% compatible interface across any box (Video, TV, digibox, etc) with a fitted scart socket, whether purchased in the UK or any other EU country.

On the subject of terrestrial digital broadcast, it seems that the EU has started to score goals. It seems that all digital transmissions (e.g. The UK 'Freeview') across Europe comply with a single EU standard, so that a television purchased in Spain will obviously tune into Spanish digital transmisions and will also support UK 'Freeview' when brought home.

Conclusion is:

1. Blow up your television in Spain and you can be confident the whatever you buy (new, that is, and from a reputable source) should be compatible with your other equipment and when back in the UK.
2. MOST IMPORTANT - Do NOT consider operating any delicate electrical apparatus on a campsite without a power surge suppressor. My experience has just cost about £500 and I am lucky that more equipment did not blow away.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

It is essential that power surge protection is used in spain. Its not something I've thought about pointing out to motorhomers but after your experience I would now say to everyone that plans on being on hookup get a PSP. Everything else is pretty straight forward Spanish TV is going completely digital from March I understand.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Roger. I've got a 15" flatscreen from Carrefour - a Samsung. It does not receive PAL I just PAL B/G and all the other permutations. I've tried running it again through the video and the Sky Box and still get a picture and no sound on PAL B/G. So your conclusion that any TV bought in Spain will work in the UK is not my experience.


----------

